# Songs that inspire you to overcome adversity



## factmonger

I'd say some of my top inspirational songs right now are..

You Gotta Be-Des'ree





Out Of Range-Ani DiFranco





What are yours?


----------



## Pialicious88

this


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I love these lyrics


----------



## Souldysfunction

This may seem dumb, but whenever i hear Axis of Awesome's four chord song, i think, gee if all of the biggest pop hits that have made so much money, and and are so popular, are really all the same song, maybe life isn't that hard after all.


----------



## velvet1

*Fly Like An Eagle* by Seal
*Don't Cry* by Seal
*Right Life* by Seal
*Lullaby* by Sia Fuler
*The Sea* by Corinne Bailey
*Wait Til You See My Smile* by Alicia Keys
*The World* by Empire of the Sun
*Anna Stesia* by Prince
*Gold* by Prince
*Good Life* by Prince
*Dolphin* by Prince
*If I Survive* by Hybrid
*Secret* by Madonna
*Who Knows* by Marion Black
*To Binge* by Gorillaz


----------



## kos




----------



## BetaBoy90

As much as I'm not a Linkin Park fan this song tends to motivate me a bit.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

irishK said:


> I love these lyrics


Such a great song

This ones for you IrishK, I saw them back in June and recorded some of the song so here it is






And yes my youtube page is sparse for now! what of it?! I'm learning this song as we speak


----------



## wjc75225

BetaBoy90 said:


> As much as I'm not a Linkin Park fan this song tends to motivate me a bit.


Ya, I like that one!

Although, a slightly disturbing song, this one:






It helps me to not take life for granted and to live like I want to.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type

BetaBoy90 said:


> As much as I'm not a Linkin Park fan this song tends to motivate me a bit.


I always felt that this song was discouraging... you try so hard, but in the end, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## zeptron

This Year- the Mountain Goats
"I am gonna make it through this year, if it kills me!"


----------



## Timboslice

Always was a fan of this one.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Incubus The Warmth (probably my favorite from them)






So don't let the world bring you down
Not everyone here is that ****ed up and cold
Remember why you came and while you're alive
Experience the warmth before you grow old


----------



## factmonger

These are all great, guys! Thanks for sharing!

Ahhh...Weezer and Incubus also have songs on my list


----------



## waytoblue

U2 - Stuck In A Moment


----------



## basketball is my drug

survive - rise against.


----------



## whatitbee

The Strong Silent Type said:


> I always felt that this song was discouraging... you try so hard, but in the end, it doesn't really matter.


I love this song!!


----------



## whatitbee

Jazmine Sullivan: FEAR


----------



## Robot the Human

I don't know why I listen to this song so much lately. The video has always been a memorable favorite. The lyrics have lots of uplifting, and positive encouragement. My sig actually comes from this song.

Queens of the Stone Age
"Go With the Flow"


----------



## Paragon

Even though it's not the usual type of music i listen to Eminem - Lose Yourself is pretty motivational.


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1

This one is legit


----------



## Wehttam

The Macarena! =D hahah


----------



## polardude18

Live Your Life - T.I. & Rihanna


----------



## 6uitar6irl

The Warmth -- Incubus

Swim -- Jack's Mannequin

Take It Easy -- The Eagles


----------



## millenniumman75




----------



## mcmuffinme

No Rain by Blind Melon






It's just classic


----------



## imt

Marilyn Manson - The Fight Song


----------



## ColdWar




----------



## MeladoriMagpie

Big D and the Kids Table - Shining On.


----------



## pita

Okay guys, NO LAUGHING.














New song is crap, however. I think creepy Peter sings it. Like I will forget your gross videotaping of Manny Santos.


----------



## wjc75225

Cliche and overused, but...


----------



## wjc75225

Cliche and overused, but...


----------



## EmptyRoom

I really recommend listening to these


----------



## xtina

i sooo agree with "the warmth" by incubus & "no rain" by blind melon.

i re-discovered this song today


----------



## _AJ_

dont stop believin!!


----------



## Haiku McEwan




----------



## majrmsa

CCR-Proud Mary


----------



## Zyriel

Alas, adversity must be faced, overcome and routed! Since I am in a mood for such defiant music and both have the mark of the color green in the lyrics, which partly symbolizes the dark magiks of necromancy upon the field of black (LOL worked that in so good!) I shall call up this thread from the bowels of ages past, to rise up and be of use again! Come forth, and relinquish your songs of glorious retribution against all that stand in the path to victory!


----------



## Iwannabemyself

Inspirational songs... (well to me anyways... hope they are to you too)

Permission to shine (Bachelor girl)





If today was your last day (nickelback)





Francesca Battistelli - Free To Be Me (Acoustic) 





Everyone needs a little





jason mraz won't worry my life away


----------

